# homemade heatshield



## jake22si (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm thinking about making my own heat shield for my hearthstone H1.  I have seen heat shields before and they seem to just be some sheet metal with a few bends to them with some bracketry to hold them up.  Its going in my basement with sheetrock behind it and metal studs to the foundation.  I can get 36" but 18" would be awesome.


----------



## bholler (Jul 12, 2015)

Just use cement board and you have a non combustible wall and you dont have to worry about anything.  You could then go as close as you want


----------



## Grisu (Jul 12, 2015)

Yep, sheetrock, metal studs and foundation should all be non-combustible. Then there are no clearance requirements so you won't need a heat shield. However, I would make sure to put a good amount of insulation in the wall (Roxul would be best) to not lose a ton of heat to the outside.


----------



## DougA (Jul 12, 2015)

If you want a metal heat shield, it can be on the stove or on the wall.  The guy who inspected my Hearthstone refused to pass it because the factory built shield did not cover the cast iron corners of the stove.  Rather than pay $300. for a new inspector, I bought a sheet of metal from HD, cut it to size, bent it in a vise, painted it and used 3 small bolts to attach it to the factory shield.  He approved it.  It really looks like it's supposed to be there, so all ended up just fine. 
So, to answer your question, yes you can. Not sure if you need it as bholler says but you should be able to reduce clearance much tighter than 18" on the stove.  The manual should tell you.  In my case, the stove pipe clearance of 6" was more of a factor.


----------



## begreen (Jul 12, 2015)

According to the manual, the H1 *rear* clearance is 18" though Hearthstone recommends 36" . You can reduce it down to 12" with double-wall smoke pipe.




Note that sheetrock is not considered non-combustible. For maximum protection attach the cement board directly to the metal studs with no drywall behind the stove out to at least 24" to the side.


----------



## bholler (Jul 12, 2015)

Yes like begreen said with the drywall it is considered combustible so you would need to follow the required clearances.  if you used cement board you could put it right against the wall if you wanted to.  I wouldn't recommend it but you could.


----------

